# Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere aggression level?



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

How aggressive are these fish? The profiles don't say and it looks like there is a great deal of variation in the aggression levels of different Elongatus species.

Opinions/guesses welcome. 8)


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

They all are quite aggressive. The dominant males are usually very loud and will push around his own kind regularly, especially around breeding time which is more often the not. Not to mention they have no trouble pushing other fish around either
I have the Mphanga's

If you have a big enough tank no smaller then 4ft and enough females to spread aggression, they will live at war,,,,,like most Mbuna


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I had a feeling, they even look aggressive. Guess they wouldn't be a good choice for my Peacock/Hap tank :wink:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

haha. No! :lol:


----------

